
US Moves to Protect itself from Electromagnetic Pulse Attack - godelmachine
https://www.forbes.com/sites/arielcohen/2019/04/05/whitehouse-prepares-to-face-emp-threat
======
MAD_NUTS
Figure that an EMP attack from high altitude could be defended against, at
critical infrastructure levels with the same sort of technology used to
prevent flash blindness among nuclear bomber pilots.

Polarized Lead Zirconium Titanate (PLZT) goggles are able to render themselves
dark before the flash of a nuclear blast can harm one's eyes. You have to
figure the visible spectrum flash travels at the speed of light, along with
the rest of the electromagnetic energy dumped by a particular weapon.

While EMP attacks might not "flash" in the visible spectrum in the same way an
atomic or thermonuclear bomb might, the principle is probably similar, in that
the pulse can be detected and electronic could be rendered safe before damage
could penetrate live, energized circuits.

------
zunzun
As I understand it, this article's use of the phrase "Coronal Mass Injections"
is incorrect.

~~~
greenyoda
I think they mean "Coronal Mass _Ejections_ ":

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronal_mass_ejection](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronal_mass_ejection)

